
Jony Ive ‘dispirited’ by Tim Cook’s lack of interest in product design - woodgrainz
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/1/20676755/jony-ive-exit-tim-cook-disinterest-in-product
======
jackhack
As if Jony Ive's focus on "smaller/slimmer" isn't largely to blame for several
of the big misses.

Unreliable butterfly keyboards. Unservicable/unrepairable hardware. Magic Mice
with recharging ports _on the bottom_ (rending them useless while recharging).
Useful ports being subtracted in order to satisfy the "slimmer/lighter" fetish
now requiring a dongle for interconnects, a general disinterest in MacOS
compared to Apple's focus on iPhone/iOS/tablet. A phone that loses signal if
you hold it "wrong." etc.

All cases where Apple chose purity of design over real-world performance.

Jony, welcome to the club you helped build.

~~~
superpie
Almost everything they design seems to require a case as well, which
contradicts the spirit of the wonderful looking products they sell. Camera
bumps that scrape against tables on all of the iDevices, and laptop feet so
shallow that the bottom of my MacBook is scuffed up in the center from normal
use have cosmetically destroyed my uncased devices.

